# apricot and brindles



## vanessa101 (Jan 29, 2012)

is there an apircot colour in miniature horses? and are there also the brindle in the colours in miniature horses? if there is can i see some pictures please


----------



## Lewella (Jan 29, 2012)

By "apricot" do you mean the Pearl dilution? If so, it is not known to exist in Miniature Horses.


----------



## susanne (Jan 30, 2012)

....and don't forget miniwhinny's brindle stallion, Ozymandis.

.


----------



## donnalee (Jan 30, 2012)

I am so glad you asked that question because I have never seen a brindled horse before. Beautiful!


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 30, 2012)

OOOHHHHH!!!! Marbles is stunning and sooo in LOVE with her!




:wub


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2012)

Apricot is a description that could fit "real" colors like red dun and silver bay... potentially even some bay duns and silver buckskins.


----------



## Earthology (Jan 30, 2012)

WOW! Very beautiful! Very distinct!


----------



## vanessa101 (Jan 30, 2012)

ahh brindles are very pretty .....are they hard to find and breed?and can someone show me a picture of pearl dilution?

o and are brindles expensive in the miniature breed?


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2012)

vanessa101 said:


> ahh brindles are very pretty .....are they hard to find and breed?and can someone show me a picture of pearl dilution?
> 
> o and are brindles expensive in the miniature breed?


Probably, because they're so rare... I would bet most of us will never see this color in person, but also most breeders will point out that conformation is most important and good horses are never a bad color.

Isn't there a school of thought that brindles are chimeras, and infertile? I seem to remember reading this somewhere.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 30, 2012)

Jill-some brindles are indeed chimera, though I can't imagine why some couldn't reproduce (as long as both sets of DNA were of the same gender). Human chimeras can. I will have to look into that. There are lines that are known for producing brindles in big horses that are not chimera however. I believe riverdance, back when she discovered her filly was a brindle, had her tested and researchers decided that she was not chimera.


----------



## madmax (Jan 30, 2012)

This is my 29 inch black roan brindle mare, Irish Lullaby, that I bred from a solid chestnut mare and a black stallion that has sired only roans. The stallion has now turned grey. I hope the photo can be seen.


----------



## vanessa101 (Jan 30, 2012)

madmax said:


> This is my 29 inch black roan brindle mare, Irish Lullaby, that I bred from a solid chestnut mare and a black stallion that has sired only roans. The stallion has now turned grey. I hope the photo can be seen.
> 
> View attachment 5999



very pretty im in love with her colour


----------



## OutlawStyle (Jan 30, 2012)

madmax said:


> This is my 29 inch black roan brindle mare, Irish Lullaby, that I bred from a solid chestnut mare and a black stallion that has sired only roans. The stallion has now turned grey. I hope the photo can be seen.
> 
> View attachment 5999


She is beautiful.



She is kinda marked like our mustang mare, LeTigre (she will be tested when tamed enough)


----------



## susanne (Jan 30, 2012)

madmax said:


> This is my 29 inch black roan brindle mare, Irish Lullaby, that I bred from a solid chestnut mare and a black stallion that has sired only roans. The stallion has now turned grey. I hope the photo can be seen.
> 
> View attachment 5999


WOW -- she may just be the most pronounced brindle mini I've seen so far. (Going by photos, that is.)

.


----------



## madmax (Jan 31, 2012)

OutlawStyle said:


> She is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> She is kinda marked like our mustang mare, LeTigre (she will be tested when tamed enough)


Wow, I love your mustang mare! How lucky you are to have such a combination in mustang and brindle.

I neglected to mention that in my mare's case, she has been tested by UCDavis; also she does NOT have a grey gene, and will keep her black coloring. Also, her sire is tested, and even tho he is now grey, he tests homog black and roan.


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2012)

OutlawStyle said:


> She is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> She is kinda marked like our mustang mare, LeTigre (she will be tested when tamed enough)



WOW!!! That coloring on your horse is so neat -- I love it



:yes


----------



## bluebird (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow...I had no idea there was brindling in horses! Pretty neat tho!


----------



## Tremor (Jan 31, 2012)

madmax said:


> Wow, I love your mustang mare! How lucky you are to have such a combination in mustang and brindle.
> 
> I neglected to mention that in my mare's case, she has been tested by UCDavis; also she does NOT have a grey gene, and will keep her black coloring. *Also, her sire is tested, and even tho he is now grey, he tests homog black and roan.*


How curious. Is the mare herself tested for roan? (Which she must have.)

I'm only curious because of the Thoroughbred roans sired by Catch A Bird who was a brindle and sired the only known roans in the TB breed. I am curious as to whether or not the brindle and roan are related?

http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/tbcolor2.html


----------



## Lewella (Jan 31, 2012)

If Catch A Bird were still alive I'm sure he would be tested to determine if he is a chimera. I've often wondered if he isn't an example of a chimera with two different sires given that he has produced foals that appear to be true roan in a breed that does not have true roans. His roan production was extremely rare, not the percentage expected, which makes a person wonder if instead of the 50% roan sperm of a normal roan he was only producing roan sperm from one chimeric testicle thus only 25% roan sperm... It would be very, very interesting to see a DNA comparison between his roan offspring and his non-roan offspring to see if they come up with two completely different genotypes...


----------



## Tremor (Jan 31, 2012)

Lewella said:


> If Catch A Bird were still alive I'm sure he would be tested to determine if he is a chimera. I've often wondered if he isn't an example of a chimera with two different sires given that he has produced foals that appear to be true roan in a breed that does not have true roans. His roan production was extremely rare, not the percentage expected, which makes a person wonder if instead of the 50% roan sperm of a normal roan he was only producing roan sperm from one chimeric testicle thus only 25% roan sperm... It would be very, very interesting to see a DNA comparison between his roan offspring and his non-roan offspring to see if they come up with two completely different genotypes...


That's a very good point. It could in all actuality be possible for him to actually be of a different breed then TB. How interesting!

I would have never have thought of that theory!


----------



## Mona (Feb 1, 2012)

It sure seems to be holding true that there is a link between the roans and brindles.




There sure are some dandy looking brindles out there!


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2012)

Just wanted to share a very special "apricot" colored mare I used to own. Sadly, she's no longer with us. I miss her, though.


----------



## chandab (Feb 1, 2012)

Jill said:


> Just wanted to share a very special "apricot" colored mare I used to own. Sadly, she's no longer with us.  I miss her, though.


There's that Goldie girl, so pretty, and I bet should would have tested up silver bay like my Tana (I swear Jill, they could be twins, at least in color, I think Tana is thicker than Goldie ever was).


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2012)

I think you are right. i always thought she was silver bay with dun factor. What happened with her is far and above the biggest hit we've had in horses. We had planned it all out for YEARS and put so much effort into picking the "right" horses, but she was the first mare to try and foal a homebred foal to us and it resulted in a long night with the vet, and the loss of both Goldie and her foal. Just a kick in the teeth pretty much. I won't ever shake that guilt because Goldie was a great horse who could have been "just" a pet and driving mare for us. She was exceptionally suited for both those activities. I bought Goldie from a very good friend who also loved her. It's just a weight to carry, because she'd be here if I hadn't decided she also needed to be a broodmare.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 1, 2012)

She is such a pretty girl...love her color. That is really sad you lost her and her baby. 



 Sorry to hear that happened.


----------



## chandab (Feb 1, 2012)

Jill said:


> I think you are right. i always thought she was silver bay with dun factor. What happened with her is far and above the biggest hit we've had in horses. We had planned it all out for YEARS and put so much effort into picking the "right" horses, but she was the first mare to try and foal a homebred foal to us and it resulted in a long night with the vet, and the loss of both Goldie and her foal. Just a kick in the teeth pretty much. I won't ever shake that guilt because Goldie was a great horse who could have been "just" a pet and driving mare for us. She was exceptionally suited for both those activities. I bought Goldie from a very good friend who also loved her. It's just a weight to carry, because she'd be here if I hadn't decided she also needed to be a broodmare.


Jill you gotta quit beating yourself up over this, these things happen, even without breeding something could have happened. In college, I worked for an Arabian ranch, I went out to the pasture one day to find a three-year old gelding down and unable to rise, to make a long story short, the vet arrived and announced he had a broken back; either from playing wiht a buddy or stepping in a hole and going end over end. So, you just never know what they might get into.


----------



## Lori W (Feb 1, 2012)

This is one of our senior mares (in her younger days, but besides her winter woolies and broodmare belly, she looks basically the same). Would you consider her apricot? I've always said 'red roan'. Interesting thread!


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you, ladies



I'll never forget what happened but it's not the same kind of crushing feeling it was 5 years ago. All of us who breed KNOW this can happen, but what a blow when it does and especially the first of our mares and after so many years of learning and planning before breeding... She was a really fun horse to have around.


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 1, 2012)

> Isn't there a school of thought that brindles are chimeras, and infertile? I seem to remember reading this somewhere.


Brindles are VERY rare, to my knowledge, there are only two brindles in Miniatures. One I got pictures of in Florida and Marbles.(of course we are now in Florida too



) The one in Florida is also a roan with black strips down her back and neck. Marbles is not only striped, but she is also got marbling all over her body as well as strips all over her body to include legs, head, ears mane and tail. I did extensive research looking for another brindle Miniature. Both brindle associations search for me too. They came up with nothing World wide. Then I got a picture of the one in Florida. I would say she was a brindle. This discussion was on line on Lil'beginnings three years ago. Unfortunately, Minny Whinneys boy is not a brindle, but a smutty bay that has some darker v's on his neck. During my research I came across pictures of horses on one of the Brindle web sites that had pictures of horses that were not considered brindles. There was a picture of a full size horse with the same markings as Minny Whinnys boy. He is a nice boy though with nice markings.

Marbles is 3 this year, but I think I will wait another year to breed her. Her sire is sold and leaving this spring, so I may change my mind and breed her to him before he leaves.

Some Brindles are chimeras and thus can not reproduce themselves, They are NOT infertile. Marbles was extensively tested at the University Of California Davis and she is NOT a chimera and has a 50% chance of reproducing herself. More if she were to be bred back to her sire.

Here are aome picturs of Marbles: These were taken right after being clipped, so her color was lighter than normal.











and as a baby:


----------



## susanne (Feb 1, 2012)

.

I seem to recall that Miniwhinny had also been in contact with the various brindle associations, but I'd have to search the LB archives to be certain.

Madmax, have you spoken with any of these associations for their "official" definition of your horse's color? I'd be surprised if she weren't considered brindle, but of course, when looking at photos, we can only assess phenotype, not genotype.

I would guess that there are any number of "unofficial" brindles beyond the two "official" ones.


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 1, 2012)

Minny Whinney has never shaved him down, so we do not know what is under his coat. Sure wish she would.


----------



## madmax (Feb 1, 2012)

susanne said:


> .
> 
> I seem to recall that Miniwhinny had also been in contact with the various brindle associations, but I'd have to search the LB archives to be certain.
> 
> ...


Yes, my mare was confirmed a brindle by the person researching brindles at UC Davis, by a brindle association, and by Sponenberg. There may be other mini brindles, wish I could find them! And she was confirmed roan.

Attached is a close up photo of her stripes, and showing that they go down her legs.




And her foal photo.


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 1, 2012)

madmax said:


> Yes, my mare was confirmed a brindle by the person researching brindles at UC Davis, by a brindle association, and by Sponenberg. There may be other mini brindles, wish I could find them! And she was confirmed roan.
> 
> Attached is a close up photo of her stripes, and showing that they go down her legs.
> 
> ...



Madmax, she had a brindle foal, GREAT!!! Moma is marked so much like Marbles. Where in Florida are you? I am now in Florida with Marbles. It would be fun to get the two together.

I am trying to decide if I will breed Marbles this year or next. What colt stallion did you use to produce a brindle foal?


----------



## susanne (Feb 1, 2012)

madmax said:


> Yes, my mare was confirmed a brindle by the person researching brindles at UC Davis, by a brindle association, and by Sponenberg. There may be other mini brindles, wish I could find them! And she was confirmed roan...


 

I couldn't imagine it being otherwise! Do you plan on breeding her? It will be interesting to see offspring from her and Marbles...

 

I'd love to see/hear from others with brindle minis.


----------



## Mona (Feb 1, 2012)

Riverdance, I believe madmax was showing an adult photo of her mare first, and the second photo was the same mare, pictured as a foal.


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 2, 2012)

Mona said:


> Riverdance, I believe madmax was showing an adult photo of her mare first, and the second photo was the same mare, pictured as a foal.



You are right, I read it wrong. I thought the foal looked an awful lot like her. Dumb me. Sure wish she had had a brindle foal. I am kind of scared to breed Marbles. I would so hate to loose her.


----------



## madmax (Feb 2, 2012)

Mona said:


> Riverdance, I believe madmax was showing an adult photo of her mare first, and the second photo was the same mare, pictured as a foal.


:You are correct, the photo is of Irish Lullaby, the brindle mare, as a foal. I should have labeled the photo as such, and been clearer. Sorry. Wish it were true - I have not bred her as I stopped breeding some time ago.The temptation is there but I am trying to stick to my decision.


----------

